# Lots of Herring at Hains Point in D.C.



## Danielkmai (Jun 13, 2002)

Went fishing yesterday aftework around 4:00pm.
Water was going low to high, sight wind from the North around 72 degrees out. Perfect weather for fishing and no rain to be seen.

Pulled out the trusted Sabiki lure and starting catching herring 1 and 2 at a time off the lure! 

They were everywhere! There was so many Herring swimming along the edge line I dropped my Sabiki lure and just picked up my fishing net and started scooping them up 2-4 herring at a time! One scoop I got 5 herring!?!? Good stuff!

If any fishermen needs live Herring that are easy to catch please come to Haines Point! They are running hard now! I filled my 10 gal bucket with around 60-70 herring and toke them home and froze 8-9 herring to a bag for later in the Fishing Season.

I had an appointment to meet the, “Man in the Striped Suit” unfortunately that day I did not meet him. Maybe to much bait in the water? Hum......... 

Anyway I left around 9:00pm, maybe next time.

Tight Lines,

-Danielkmai


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

does the VA freshwater/salterwater combo license work here? I know the Potomac is shared by Maryland and VA... but will it work if you are fishing in the District?


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

D.C. license requred to fish the Potomac between Wilson Br. and Little Falls dam. Va doesn't own any part of the river. Allthough in Alexandria I have heard of Va lic is good. Above Little Falls, Md. or Va is fine.
longcast


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You can get a DC license at Fletcher's. Luckily for us non-residents, it's only $10 for an annual license  

Hey, Danielkmai, have you ever gotten flak from the Fish and Game Cops using a sabiki with all 6 hooks? Also, how big are the holes in your net and how long does the handle have to be? I'm going to have to get one but I don't want to buy the wrong one. Are there any places you suggest to get a good net?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks, i have been thinking about throwing some chunks of cut bait into the Potomac as a precursor to cobia/king fishing down in Bogue and the OBX in late May. I caught Stripers in TVA lakes (Boone, Norris, and Cherokee) fishing live shad under colemans on a pontoon boat. Any other locations on the Virginia bank worth trying (also a place to pick up some fresh cut bait?)

is there access at Fort Hunt Park... that is just south of my work in Alexandria.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey French, if you go south of Ft. Hunt Park, there are a couple pull-offs to the left and a couple of streets to the right you can park at. There is also a park just a bit further down from the Ft. Hunt underpass where you can park right there. Lots of ground to fish.  

FB


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks so much...any good places to get cut bait? I am sick of chucking plastic lizards over at Burke Lake just to watch skittish largemouths take off to the depths.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, you could go to Hains Point as Danielkmai suggested. That's what I'm planning to do this weekend. However, I don't have a net so if you're willing to meet me on the Point and bring a long handled landing-net, I'll do the netting and we'll split the loot, how's that?  I figure that's how I'll get bait quick...or else it's back to my sabiki


----------

